# Garcon Point Bridge



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

We started freshwater fishing for bass at Blackwater/Yellow but it was poor, so we loaded up and hit Garcon Point and got this beast along with several keeper specks. A lot of action out there today. Thanks to NJD for helping getting him in the boat. He hit a Gulp Shrimp in 12.5 feet of water. It was quite a fight on a light bass rod.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've usually produced good fish at Garcon! Congrats on the drum!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I tried to fish there this morning but my troling motor mount broke and I forgot my anchor.
thanks for the report

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oxbeast - you have the start of a country song in your report. I think I have sung that song myself a couple fo times.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Remember that spot, Palmira! Those grandfathers of the bay, black drum usually hang in the same good structure for years!


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

What a beast. Nice job AP!


----------

